# Replacements from Forttex



## Carl01 (Mar 6, 2012)

My ATC-210 thermostat went down recently. I've tried contacting Forttex on the email address i found through ebay, but have had no reply. I know they're webpage is down for maintenance, and last i checked their ebay store was empty. Does anyone know how i could contact them to get a replacement?
Thanks


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck is all I can say


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Carl01 said:


> My ATC-210 thermostat went down recently. I've tried contacting Forttex on the email address i found through ebay, but have had no reply. I know they're webpage is down for maintenance, and last i checked their ebay store was empty. Does anyone know how i could contact them to get a replacement?
> Thanks


They're usually pretty brilliant at replying to queries.

What happened to the stat? I've recently rewired three of mine to make things neater at the side of my vivs, and I had to take them all apart, so I know pretty much what's going on inside them.

Did it just stop working, or is there a problem with the settings, or has it just randomly turned off?


----------



## Carl01 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's sort of done the opposite to turning off.
Socket 2 is working fine. Socket 1 seems not to be working.
I had it set to boost the temp in the viv to 30C from 7:30, then reduce the temp down to 15.5C at 19:30. It was raising the temp in the morning fine, but come 19:30 the "heat" light would switch off indicating it had stopped powering the bulb, but the bulb remained fully lit the entire night, keeping the viv at daytime temps.
The stat is not overloaded - a 150 W bulb is connected. No settings have been changed recently. It just started doing it.
If you got any ideas, the help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Carl01 said:


> It's sort of done the opposite to turning off.
> Socket 2 is working fine. Socket 1 seems not to be working.
> I had it set to boost the temp in the viv to 30C from 7:30, then reduce the temp down to 15.5C at 19:30. It was raising the temp in the morning fine, but come 19:30 the "heat" light would switch off indicating it had stopped powering the bulb, but the bulb remained fully lit the entire night, keeping the viv at daytime temps.
> The stat is not overloaded - a 150 W bulb is connected. No settings have been changed recently. It just started doing it.
> ...


Funky! The first thing I'd do is reset it all to factory settings. Then run a test, having Socket 1 turning on at say 10am, and turning off at 10:30. Are you using a ceramic heat bulb, or a normal bright light bulb?

Also, where's the thermostat probe at the moment?


----------



## Carl01 (Mar 6, 2012)

just using a normal light bulb, not ceramic. The probe is at the cold end of the enclosure, away from the bulb, as the set up shows in the instructions. Will this make a difference?
I'll have a look tonight, reset it to factory settings, and hopefully this will sort it.
Cheers


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Carl01 said:


> just using a normal light bulb, not ceramic. The probe is at the cold end of the enclosure, away from the bulb, as the set up shows in the instructions. Will this make a difference?
> I'll have a look tonight, reset it to factory settings, and hopefully this will sort it.
> Cheers


Personally, I'd do a switch-around with your setting. I'd scrap the light bulb and get a ceramic instead. They're designed for use with dimming stats and while it probably wasn't causing the current problem it may become an issue at some point. Also using a light bulb means night time heat is tricky because you don't want a bright light being turned on at night.

I'd move the thermostat probe right underneath the ceramic/heat bulb, and cable-clip it to the wall of the viv. Set the temperatures to the hot end, instead of the cold end. 

It's interesting that it's socket 1 that has stopped working, but the heat light still works - that's exactly what happened to mine when I blew the fuse by cutting across a live wire while shortening all the stat cables. I had to replace the fuse inside the stat, and get a new heatsink for it but you probably won't need to do that, as the stat is still on and working.

They're very easy to repair if the worst case scenario happens though!


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Strange, iv been trying to get them for two weeks, iv sent emails as i want to buy a couple more. I did ask in one email if the business has stopped but still no replys.

i think they have either gone bust (which is typical as i only just used this product and wanted more) or they are away on hols and turned site off so no orders can go through. If they have gone bust im sure they would reply.


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Kinryu said:


> Strange, iv been trying to get them for two weeks, iv sent emails as i want to buy a couple more. I did ask in one email if the business has stopped but still no replys.
> 
> i think they have either gone bust (which is typical as i only just used this product and wanted more) or they are away on hols and turned site off so no orders can go through. If they have gone bust im sure they would reply.


You're not alone! I need to pick up a couple more as well, as they're the only stat I trust these days!

If you do a bit of Googling you can find quite a few ATC-210's in Australia and a few Asian countries that have loads of them for sale, but the shipping is pretty expensive (although the units are so cheap that with the overseas shipping it comes to almost the same price as the Forttex ones anyway) and the sockets are obviously designed for Australian/Asian plugs instead of the UK ones. 

The cables are easy to rewire though, so with a few simple mods it would be simple to rewire a UK dual-socket box into them.


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

YEH Willz0r2010;10070981]You're not alone! I need to pick up a couple more as well, as they're the only stat I trust these days!

If you do a bit of Googling you can find quite a few ATC-210's in Australia and a few Asian countries that have loads of them for sale, but the shipping is pretty expensive (although the units are so cheap that with the overseas shipping it comes to almost the same price as the Forttex ones anyway) and the sockets are obviously designed for Australian/Asian plugs instead of the UK ones. 

The cables are easy to rewire though, so with a few simple mods it would be simple to rewire a UK dual-socket box into them.[/QUOTE]

Yeh if you know what your doing! :lol2:


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

has anyone found any of these as i really cant find any or has anyone tried any of the other ones off ebay that look the same pritty much


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

steandbecky said:


> has anyone found any of these as i really cant find any or has anyone tried any of the other ones off ebay that look the same pritty much


I bought two from eBay recently. They're identical and work perfectly, but you do have to chop the socket box off and rewire a UK one.


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

wich ones were they ?


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Well iv found them all over the world, Ausi only just got the stock! Damn expensive though. Iv found them in china but you have to buy in bulk. Get this, a German store has them so I fumbled along to check out and when you click on your country, we are not there! Theres no, Britain, England, UK, Scotland, Wales but there is Ireland!!?!! Their obviously still upset with us. :lol2:

Iv found them in America and even versions without the digi readout!

Now my favorite price is a site in CZK. Problem is its in their language and good on em! I found an email address for sales so sent a msg asking p+p, hopefully the speak English! They worked out about £25 but whats postage, cant be much. All I have seen are 220V so is it a matter of just changing the plug as even the writing on these are in English?

We need an electrician!? Il post site if I get a reply and its worth it.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought one recently and find them fantastic... have tried again but the site is down, their ebay site no longer exists and they are not replying to emails.. 
In short.. They have gone bust!
If you guys find any or are looking to get a bulk order then count me in as I would like 1 more.

Tom


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

stark said:


> I bought one recently and find them fantastic... have tried again but the site is down, their ebay site no longer exists and they are not replying to emails..
> In short.. They have gone bust!


While it does not look I think we should refrain from throwing remarks like that around, it may be a small business and rumours could finish it.
I hope not but you never know something may have happened to the owner or such like etc.

Neil


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Fair point. 
Hope someone discovers the answer soon. 

Tom


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

stark said:


> Fair point.
> Hope someone discovers the answer soon.
> 
> Tom


 
Would be nice I wanted to order something yoo !
Neil


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

fitter said:


> While it does not look I think we should refrain from throwing remarks like that around, it may be a small business and rumours could finish it.
> I hope not but you never know something may have happened to the owner or such like etc.
> 
> Neil


I think the fact that they've been down for several weeks will do more damage then a couple of comments about the business lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

They could be on holliday, but then you would have thought they would have put a notice up saying so.
Also I noticed thay before they vanished everything was reduced in price.


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> They could be on holliday, but then you would have thought they would have put a notice up saying so.
> Also I noticed thay before they vanished everything was reduced in price.


 
Damm I always miss a bargain
Neil


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

ive got four of these and two of them have gone wrong on the heat side one of which is only just over a month old having been replaced already, the other one is out of guarentee, im sure they should be able to be fixed, mine both went wrong when the heat bulb blew,they still power up but dont dim or turn off with timer but the uv light works as normal, and both were running with an rcd plug inline too, is there no electrically minded people on here that can tel us whats wrong or provide a fixing service,


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Are these the same stats that never go wrong?
What warranty do they come with?
Contact their customer service department for advice on returning them for repair.:whistling2:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

The Happy Hornet said:


> Are these the same stats that never go wrong?
> What warranty do they come with?
> Contact their customer service department for advice on returning them for repair.:whistling2:


Their support page still seems to be there. 
Forttex Support Pages


----------

